#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

## hurmain

I need this practice if any body willing to share????

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## mkhattaby

I got it , I wonder if you have Olga5 or Aspen engineering suite *****

----------


## hurmain

Dear I hav aspen siut. U can contact me on hurmain@gmail.com...

----------


## said4

I have rev 15 without ***** or password

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank You

----------


## mas_panuci

Can I get it?

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank  You

----------


## SIM2

I need it too

----------


## cts

I need it too. Can you provide the link.

----------


## sonwalYogesh

i need too

----------


## olawasco

Dear Hurmain, 
   Assalam 'alaikum, pls i would not mind if you can please send me the Aspen suite, i will be very grateful,i have tried everything i could to download it but my problem has always being with the Rapidshare download site. my e-mail adress is akeemolaleye@yahoo.com

----------


## VT-engineer

How can I get aspen suit?

----------


## javad

hi


i need shell DEP Can you help me.See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## polaris44

Perform the following steps to make it start:

1. Open "Windows Explorer"
2. Goto the folder "DEPV25\dyncd"
3. Double-click the file "dyncd.exe", which will start the DEP application.
4. For username & password, see "password.txt" in folder "\DEPV25"






```
http://rapidshare.com/files/95933175/DEPV25.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95852959/DEPV25.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95867735/DEPV25.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95871089/DEPV25.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95873164/DEPV25.part5.rar
```

----------


## efallah

Dear Sir;
thank you for DEPV25 links.
i download the files, but the username or password in the "password.txt" is not correct. it would be so appricated if send the correct password and username. i have the DEP version 17, and i am very intrest in to DEPV25.
thank you again
efallah

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thank You

----------


## Orooomo

Thank You

----------


## gujamu

Thank you





> Thank You

----------


## olkingcole

Thank You

----------


## ringo1282001

:Mad:

----------


## NVIL

Can I get it please?

----------


## KILIO

Dear Sir;
thank you for DEPV25 links.
i download the files, but the username or password in the "password.txt" is not correct

----------


## hariiitg

Thank You

----------


## polaris44

> Dear Sir;
> thank you for DEPV25 links.
> i download the files, but the username or password in the "password.txt" is not correct



the username & password is case sensitive.

----------


## alaa_alsarmad

Thank You

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## malimr67@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks

----------


## afshin

Thank You

----------


## Jung

than you

----------


## Jung

tHANK yOU

----------


## usman1259

thank you

----------


## ikonovakovic

Please, send me as well. Thank you

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## ikonovakovic

please send me on:
ikonovakovic@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## cybersoul

Send u what ?
its already posted.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




> polaris44  
>            Active Member
> 
> Perform the following steps to make it start:
> 
> 1. Open "Windows Explorer"
> 2. Goto the folder "DEPV25\dyncd"
> 3. Double-click the file "dyncd.exe", which will start the DEP application.
> 4. For username & password, see "password.txt" in folder "\DEPV25"
> ...

----------


## Angelkindly

Thank you

----------


## Aarkam

Polaris, please help me with this: I already downloaded the files and followed the steps, but couldnt find the DEPV25\dyncd neither the dyncd.exe file (I didnt see them in any of the five parts you posted). Can you please specify an specific route or steps to start using the DEP? where is dyncd located?



Thanks in advance,

Akm.See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## FER_BONI

Polaris44:
Great Job.
I have some difficulties downloading part 4. it seems that the file is invalid. Could you upload it again?

Thanks in advance







> Perform the following steps to make it start:
> 
> 1. Open "Windows Explorer"
> 2. Goto the folder "DEPV25\dyncd"
> 3. Double-click the file "dyncd.exe", which will start the DEP application.
> 4. For username & password, see "password.txt" in folder "\DEPV25"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## cybersoul

Its working fine..Just Redownload there is nothing wrong with the file.

----------


## FER_BONI

you are right!
Thank you!!

----------


## Aarkam

Polaris44, there is no need to you to answer me about my last question; There was no problem with the files, I finally find the way.

Thanks for your job,

Akm.

----------


## ask

dear brothers please tell me the contents in shell design manual.
i need detailed design procedure for fired heaters.please tell me the contents in the manual

thanks a million

----------


## cybersoul

Here u go




> 31.24.00.30
>  pdf  doc
>  Dec. 2004
>  Fired heaters (amendments/supplements to ISO 13705)
> 
> 31.24.00.31
>  pdf  doc
>  Dec. 2004
>  Calculation of heater-tube thickness (Endorsement of ISO 13704)
> ...



btw u can also Check Exxon Design practices it also has Fired Heaters.

----------


## ask

dear brothers anybody could provide me a alternate link (mihd.net)

rapidshare sucks

thanks a million

----------


## ethanhan

The link does not work

----------


## cybersoul

All links are working , Check again.

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Thankyou

----------


## nhussain

Dear Hurmain,

I'll be highly obliged if u send it to me at nhussain5@yahoo.com


Regards,

----------


## amirhossein

Can I get it?



amirhossein.khalili@gmail.comSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## amirhossein

I need it too. Can you provide the link.

----------


## ALIREZASHAMS

Thank You

----------


## banyubiru

it is usefull bro

----------


## aisnop

While installing I get the following error, could you please help out to resolve this issue,

VBScript runtime error 

(null)

(Dynamic-CD is unable to work out the line number due to the presence of SSI includes
... try inserting the SSI include files directly to locate the error).


/dyncd/depsweb.asp 


Many Thanks
Aisnop

----------


## nirupam

thamks

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank you brother, continue your good work of sharing the knowledge

----------


## franco

could you please send us shell DEP

----------


## aboulfazl

Dear Hurmain, 
Please,if you get  SHELL DEP ,send me,I need also that.Thanks a lot.aboulfazl_rouhfza@yahoo.com

----------


## aboulfazl

aboulfazl_rouhafza@yahoo.com

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Thank YOu

----------


## panga83

thank you very much.... much appreciate it!!

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## vkanagu

> I need this practice if any body willing to share????



i need SHELL DEP. please

----------


## PAYMAN

Many many thanks

----------


## addictive

thanks alot

----------


## ajiskp

thank you

----------


## msaad2

Could you kindly provide a copy of the Shell DEPs to me please?

Thanks for your effort and time

moody.saad@gmail.com

----------


## suresh72kumar

Can someone tell me how to download this Shell DEP?
Thanks in advance.
Suresh

----------


## suresh72kumar

Can you please forward if you have one (Shell DEP)?
Thanks in advance
Suresh

----------


## Processor

> Perform the following steps to make it start:
> 
> 1. Open "Windows Explorer"
> 2. Goto the folder "DEPV25\dyncd"
> 3. Double-click the file "dyncd.exe", which will start the DEP application.
> 4. For username & password, see "password.txt" in folder "\DEPV25"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polaris44
Thank you very much for this nice contribution to the forum.
Files are working properly and provided log-in and password are also correct. 

*HELP NEEDED*
I have one question: is it possible to run the DEP and open the files without going on the web i.e. using the DEP in off-line condition. There must be a solution as all the files are already in the computer hard-disk.
Thanks in advance

----------


## polaris44

the dyncd.exe is linked to default browser to open.
you don't need internet connection to open.

if you want to open without the browser, you can open the link in browser firsr, then save the pdf file on another location. The pdf file now can open without browser. But you have to do one by one.

----------


## Processor

Thanks again Polaris44
I'll try off-line.

----------


## msaad2

Sir,

I downloaded all 5 parts of the DEPs but I am having a problem with opening the file.

When I click on the dyncd.exe file as you outlined in your instructions, an internet explorer window automatically opens that goes to this site :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But then it says that the page cannot be displayed. I am not prompted to input the password anywhere. Is the link outdated or am I doing something wrong?

Please advise,

Thanks for your help.

----------


## msaad2

Guys, 



Please refer to my post and provide any help if you can. I'm not able to access anything b/c the site that loads up when you click on the .exe file is not available. Any suggestions?See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## Processor

> Sir,
> 
> I downloaded all 5 parts of the DEPs but I am having a problem with opening the file.
> 
> When I click on the dyncd.exe file as you outlined in your instructions, an internet explorer window automatically opens that goes to this site :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Dear msaad2
I downloaded shell DEP 25 and tried the following two options:
1- Unzipped the rar files in one folder then clicked dyncd.exe.  Website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] opened asking for the user name and login. Used the user name and login provided with the download. It worked and list of DEPs opened in browser. Operating system was Windows NT 2000 and internet connection was live.

2- Followed same procedure as above but operating system was windows vista without internet connection (i.e. off line).

First option worked perfectly but second option didn't work and same message appeared in second option as you have mentioned.
So two possible reasons of failure are compatibility problems with windows vista and working off-line. I believe second reason is the valid reason as dyncd.exe attempts to open the webpage with the address given in your text. This page cannot be opened off-line. I don't know content of this page are available within the download stuff or net. But even if this page is available off-line with the downloaded contents, atleast dyncd.exe doesn't direct to local file because in this case browser will show address like C:\Shell DEP\dyncd\depsweb.asp i.e. address of the folder where this file must be present.

Our friend Polaris44 advised that contens can be explored even off-line. I couldn't succeed. I'll require further advise in this context.

I'll conclude by saying that please try on-line. If you are online but still unsuccessful then you must be using windows visata. If this is also not the case then let some other friend help us.

Thanks and Regards

----------


## msaad2

Processor,

I reinstalled all the files, extracted all 5 files and I'm still getting nowhere. I do not have Windows vista, and my connection is Cable so I am always online. The offline option is not working either. I am actually curious to see how other people got this to work. Please if anyone has any inpute please let me know!

Thanks,

msaad2

----------


## aisnop

Dear Guys,

I tried both online and offline in windows vista but not working in either case as you said. Is there any settings to be modified in windows vista to open these files? 

I heard by Turn OFF - The User Authorisation Control in vista will help but really don't howfar that is true.

Help us in getting this work.

Thanks
Aisnop

----------


## nomanfahmi

AISNOP,
you might need to install IIS from the windows installation CD.

----------


## gepachir

This is a link of an older version DEP V23  if you wish to download from :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

May take a while to download. The file size is about 150 Mb

----------


## suresh72kumar

Dear Friends I too had problem in accessing the DEP with vista. But with XP it is working fine.
suresh

----------


## mrojas

i need too please

----------


## restremadoiro

I need this information please

----------


## narendrabj

Thank you

----------


## narendrabj

Thanks

----------


## sme

> This is a link of an older version DEP V23  if you wish to download from :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanx a lot

----------


## wertme

I have Shell DEP email me at wertme11@yahoo.com.au

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## estudiemos

I can't say anything than thank you and thank you!

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you

----------


## sudharshanan

Dear,

I need it

sudharshanan@gmail.com

Thanks,

----------


## edson.ortega

> Dear,
> 
> I need it
> 
> sudharshanan@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks,



please contac me, I have alrady write you an e-mail, for EDP files

----------


## armin35

Can anyone please provide me with KBR, Inc. (formerly Kellogg Brown & Root) design and engineering practice

----------


## totto_list

I have downloaded the depv25 but it seems that the pasword is incorrect. Can somebody send me the correct username and pasword? My email is totto_list@hotmail.com

----------


## sudharshanan

I HAVE ALSO DOWNLOADED 

Its working fine,

Password is in DEPv25 folder as a text file

I dont find any problem in accessing the standards,

J

----------


## dsurendranath

could you please send me the DEP link . thanks

----------


## leoncito

Hello. Thanks for this upload. It works perfectly. Only follow instructions and copy username & password  :Smile: 

Best regards

----------


## kounhetsov

Dear Sirs,

Please check the link for DEP v.25. I have tried to download many time, but it was not successfully.

Many thanks, or please reupload via megaupload.

Thanks

----------


## dono

> Dear Hurmain, 
> Please,if you get  SHELL DEP ,send me,I need also that.Thanks a lot.aboulfazl_rouhfza@yahoo.com



thanks

----------


## nayebaghaee

hi
i need it


 please send to me    nayebaghaee@gmail.comSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## helalmallick

hi can anybody send me my email id is helalmallick@gmail.com

----------


## gold_forever

can u share aspen suit? my mail id is gold_forever85@yahoo.co.in

----------


## celsofortoul

> Processor,
> 
> I reinstalled all the files, extracted all 5 files and I'm still getting nowhere. I do not have Windows vista, and my connection is Cable so I am always online. The offline option is not working either. I am actually curious to see how other people got this to work. Please if anyone has any inpute please let me know!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> msaad2



Hello, the problem is windows vista. In windows XP it works great.

Thanks,

----------


## alwaw911

I fully agree about XP,

Thanks a lot.

----------


## surinrao

CAN ANYBODY PROVIDE THE solution  FOR depv WHICH CAN WORK IN vista

----------


## celsofortoul

> CAN ANYBODY PROVIDE THE solution  FOR depv WHICH CAN WORK IN vista



Try other version of DEPV, or install in XP and download all the pdf to a folder, but you have to be patience.

----------


## Aloran

Hi Everybody !!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Im mexican and I'm new in this forum.
So, this my first post !!

First: Here are the  D E P V 2 5 archives, they dont need password and you dont need be online to use them.
Only pdfs **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Complete **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Second: for who has problems to use the source in windows vista, the solution is disable the "firewall" before open the exe file.

I hope  you find this helpful and sorry for my english !!

Aldo Ortiz

----------


## polaris44

thank you
no need to sorry about english
every one is not born to speak english

----------


## surinrao

> Hi Everybody !!  
> 
> Im mexican and I'm new in this forum.
> So, this my first post !!
> 
> First: Here are the  D E P V 2 5 archives, they dont need password and you dont need be online to use them.
> Only pdfs **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Thank you boss. I have downloaded the PDFs. Thanks for sharing the excellent resource.

----------


## Aloran

"The Thanks" is for Polaris44, because I downloaded his resource and extracted the archives to do easier the sharing.

Thanks Polaris44 !!  :Smile:

----------


## Prosim

Excelent Post. thank toy

----------


## polaris44

Updated DEPv27 (Release July 2008) - pdf only version


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## emanc

Thanks Polaris. I hope someone could post the CD version so we also get the specification forms and drawing files.

----------


## rashed038

hi....polaris44 thanks. can u upload any power plant design manual???

----------


## wangmingen

Thanks Polaris! but it don't down.
can you  upload Updated DEPv27 (Release July 2008) ?Thanks a lot!

----------


## AnandV

good posts!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Updated DEPv27 (Release July 2008) - pdf only version
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Good job :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mobek

If you're running windows Vista do this:
Right click on the file dyncd.exe and choose "Run as adminstrator" from the options.

Good luck.

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you, Polaris!

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thanks a lot

----------


## Intania

Thank you for the uploads!

----------


## shafts

Message (7010)
This application period has expired.

Contact standards@shell.com if you wish to extend the application period. 

I got this error message, and the problem still continues after changing over computers by trying every possible way(changing date&time settings, re extract the files etc)

Hope somebody will help, thanks in advance

----------


## sherifab

Message (7010)
This application period has expired.

Contact standards@shell.com if you wish to extend the application period. 

please provide  a working login name and password

----------


## pp28

hi!
I downloaded this files and it was great, but I need to consult some aspect yesterday and...my licence was expired, what can i do now?


thanksSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## inzenjer

could some one fix problem with DEP 25. License has expired
thank you in advance

----------


## mugent

I also have the same problem with DEP 25, can anyone help one this matter ?

----------


## Aloran

Here they are all the achives which DEPV25 contains. All they are without password.

Greetings from Mexico !!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## polaris44

you can also turn 1 year back of your computer system time,
then download everything (using save button for pdf files)

----------


## foxman

Dear Sir;
thank you for DEPV25 links.
i download the files, but the username or password in the "password.txt" is not correct. 
when i input the username and password, the web show:
Message (7005)
Username and/or password incorrect.
Press LOGIN to try again (only 3 attempts are permitted).
Contact standards@shell.com if you need help. 

Can you send the password to my e-mail:xiangzle@126.com
thank you again

----------


## sikkil

Mr. the link you posted is dead. thank you..

----------


## s@ndy

Dear Polaris, I did turn back the clock and tried V25, but it still did not logon

----------


## lucksravi

Dear surinrao  ,

Thanks lot for the link. But i am unable to get doem load ticket for "complete" version. pls guide me

----------


## servidor

hola a todos alguien podria fcilitar el link del pass
pues me dice exactamente lo mismo k a todos ustedes grcias y exclente aporte

----------


## wch009

Thanks!!!

----------


## MIKE987

thanks！！

----------


## fatimaalaidaroos

Are these still available?

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## polaris44

latest DEP v28 (pdf only)



```
http://ifile.it/q7ldhne
```

----------


## khottabit0433

> latest DEP v28 (pdf only)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://ifile.it/q7ldhne
> ```



ThankS in advance PolariS  :Smile:

----------


## pp28

Thanks a lot Polaris44, I'm just download and I will open it!!!!
great!

----------


## orangminyak

Polaris, thank you very much!

----------


## dontoto

Dear Polaris
thanks for you contribution,these practices are awesome...

but I still have the problem with the expired date of DEP v25!!!!

has anyone any idea?pls help

----------


## dontoto

Dear Polaris
thanks for you contribution,these practices are awesome...

but I still have the problem with the expired date of DEP v25!!!!

has anyone any idea?pls help

----------


## dontoto

Dear Polaris
thanks for you contribution,these practices are awesome...

but I still have the problem with the expired date of DEP v25!!!!

has anyone any idea?pls help

----------


## umashankarsingh

Dear frinds
     I have urgently required ISO 7005 Standerd 
If abvaible please send me


umashankarsingh@hotmail.com

----------


## esganfia

Thanks once again! :Mad:

----------


## sameerpatil

dear Hermain,
i need Shelll DEp standrds
so pl. send me link of asuit

----------


## sambun

Downloading ! Thanks !

----------


## proscapshir

Cheers!
Valikie
Out of the many posts, this one attract my attention. I believe it is possible for anyone to participate.


Excellent ! I like it very much.See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## wwwgan

Thanks a lot

----------


## nisus

Dear friends. 
I require the following standards Shell: 
- HSE Manual EP 95000
- Risk and reliability management OG 04-30260
- Instrumented protective functions (IPFs) to manage flare header hydraulic design OG 05-50616
- Safety instrumented system failure rate data OP 04-50770
and also Manuals for use of SifPro (computer software of Shell International Petroleum Company) for designing, operating, managing, maintaining and modifying automated safety systems in industrial processes.

Please help me. 
In advance thanks. 
Yours faithfully nisus

----------


## s@ndy

All very useful stuff, I'd like a copy as well

Thanks

----------


## NSHAMSN

Dear All,

Pls find all of things about this thread as follows:

===================================
Here are the D E P V 2 5 archives, they dont need password and 
you dont need be online to use them.
Only pdfs Download -   72.4 MB: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Complete Download -   127.5 MB:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Second: for who has problems to use the source in windows vista, 
the solution is disable the "firewall" before open the exe file.

===========================================
Updated DEPv27 (Release July 2008) - pdf only version
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


==========================================

latest DEP v28 (pdf only)
Code:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

==========================================

Thanks

----------


## nisus

Dear NSHAMSN!
Thanks for the help!

However necessary standards Shell 
- HSE Manual EP 95000;
- Risk and reliability management OG 04-30260;
- Risk and Reliability Management (RRM) manual OP 99-30517;
- Instrumented protective functions (IPFs) to manage flare header hydraulic design OG 05-50616;
- Safety instrumented system failure rate data OP 04-507704;
- Overview hazards and effects management process (HEMP) EP 95-0300;
- Quantitive risk assessment EP 95-0352;
- Physical effects modelling EP 95-0314
in the given archives are not present.

The specified standards are presented only in references of some documents (for example in DEP 32.80.10.12-Gen. - Manual. Management of instrumented protective functions; DEP 32.80.10.10-Gen.  Manual. Classification and implementation of instrumented protective functions; DEP 80.80.00.13-Gen. and in others).

Please help me.
In advance thanks.
Yours faithfully nisus

----------


## fadiragb

thank you soo much my friend

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## foxawan

I need it too

----------


## cristianciornei

I'm looking for some old DEP's that appear withdrawn in table of content 00.00.05.05. The DEP I'm looking for is 41.20.20.31 Purchasing procedure trays for columns (MA-13). Can anyone help withi this one? Or at least in which version of DEP can this be found? In DEP v23 41.20.20.31 appears also withdrawn.

----------


## narendrabj

Thanks

----------


## friddy_putra

thanks

----------


## sessom

thank you.. please send me too: mosses@qatar.net.qa

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## 101043728

May I have it please ssbb.deven@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## Schtiel

> thank you.. please send me too: mosses@qatar.net.qa







> May I have it please ssbb.deven@gmail.com
> Thank you



What are you asking? There are links in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## polaris44

DEP v29 (Latest Version)

Link:



```
http://ifile.it/6srhzkd
```

----------


## nomanfahmi

POALIRS44
you are always there with good stuff. thanks for sharing

----------


## esganfia

POALIRS44... you're the best poster of ever.

----------


## NVIL

Thnak you Polaris 44!
However, in the DEPV29 I don't see the 30.06.10.11 (Pressurised bulk storage installations for LPG), 30.06.10.12 (LPG bulk transfer and transportation) and others. Could you please share them?

Regards

----------


## zhenlufan

Dear NSHAMSN!

I can't down load the DEPV25(Complete) ,please send me:
zhenlufan@gmail.com
thanks a lot

----------


## emanc

> Thnak you Polaris 44!
> However, in the DEPV29 I don't see the 30.06.10.11 (Pressurised bulk storage installations for LPG), 30.06.10.12 (LPG bulk transfer and transportation) and others. Could you please share them?
> 
> Regards



They are there. They're inside the 01 DEP folder with formats like "30061011.pdf" for 30.06.10.11

----------


## vijay1583

thanks

----------


## mparekh81

Does anybody has this?

----------


## Budiana

thank

----------


## emad19870

Dear Sir , 


appreciate your uploading for Shell DEP standard drawings if available 
Best Regards

EMADSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## polaris44

see post #161

----------


## cybersoul

thanks Polaris44 !

----------


## Budiana

thank for all

----------


## polaris44

*DEP v30*

This is the latest version




```
http://ifile.it/0xshl8c
```

----------


## raj_01

Dear polaris44
Thank you

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much... specially for taking your time in keeping this post updated with latest versions.... thanks

----------


## mekkisam

________________________________________



Convective Heat and Mass Transfer
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Higher Education 
Author: W M Kays, M E Crawford, Bernhard Weigand 
ISBN: 0072990732
EAN: 9780072990737






**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aragorn

Dear polaris44
thanks a lot

----------


## polyup

Thanks, polaris44!

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank

----------


## jsn1980

please send my mail id shell design and practice....my mail id jan.1980@hotmail.com....please

----------


## EHGebesy

Dear hurmain
Kindly find attached link for the mechanical issue (Shell DEP), i will post the topices time by time
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Emad Gebesy


Process engineer
Worley Parsons EgyptSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## eagle_one

> *DEP v30*
> 
> This is the latest version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://ifile.it/0xshl8c
> ```



Thank you :P

----------


## orangminyak

polaris44, thanks a lot!

----------


## spk

i need too

----------


## letaec

thanks a lot

----------


## f81aa

polaris44, thanks a lot

----------


## habunada

Dear all,
Anybody got the SHELL HSE related DEP's....
Many thanks

----------


## magkgeo

Thanks for the upload.

I still have a problem. I have downloaded the files and installed. User ID and password works but I get the error message that the application has expired .

"Help"

----------


## magkgeo

Please disregard my previous post. That was before I saw that DEP V 30 was out.

Thanks Polaris44

----------


## sikkil

Thank Polaris44 but DEPv30 contains DEPv29..tnx

----------


## ctaimoor

thank you polaris44

----------


## kanankiri

guys, is there any table of content for DEP v3.0? It's kind of useless if I have to open it one by one just to look for a certain topic. thanks a lot

----------


## emanc

> guys, is there any table of content for DEP v3.0? It's kind of useless if I have to open it one by one just to look for a certain topic. thanks a lot



Just open the files 00000505.pdf and 00000606.pdf

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## vne

Pls correct if my understanding is incorrect: we only need to download DEP v30 since it's the most updated version. If so, why were Dep 25, 27, 29 still uploaded?

Thanks

----------


## bizkitgto

Hey does anybody out there have the Shell Process Design Manual?

----------


## ELSAKHWAY

Dear Friends , 
                    May Any Body Provide Me With OLD DEP 
Shell DEP EM065
My E-mail : Elsakhway_512@hotmail.com

----------


## saeedeh

Hi,
I need this too.
Can you please send this to my email: snikraftar@hotmail.com

Many Thanks

----------


## christiancarioca

Please, could anyone send Shell's DEPs:

31.22.05.11-Gen. December 2007
31.22.05.12

to my e-mail address: christiancarioca@gmail.com?
My company blocked access to file sharing websites...  :Mad: 
Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## COMIENESCU

Please include me as well, thanks

----------


## gilbert

Dear everybody, can you share SHELL SPE, thanks

----------


## mengazaa

> *DEP v30*
> 
> This is the latest version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://ifile.it/0xshl8c
> ```



Thank you very much

----------


## Dheeraj Surisetty Venkata

i require the latest shell DEP .... u can contact me s.v.dheeraj@gmail.com

----------


## Dheeraj Surisetty Venkata

thank you very much . . . .

----------


## muneeb193

dear i install dep 25 but when i tried to log in it desplayed this message

**************************************************  ************

DEPs Version 25, June 2007

Message (7030)

This application period has expired.

Contact standards@shell.com if you need help.

**************************************************  ********

Please HELP

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

hi
if any one have following guides share it:
tnks
- HSE Manual EP 95000;
- Risk and reliability management OG 04-30260;
- Risk and Reliability Management (RRM) manual OP 99-30517;
- Instrumented protective functions (IPFs) to manage flare header hydraulic design OG 05-50616;
- Safety instrumented system failure rate data OP 04-507704;
- Overview hazards and effects management process (HEMP) EP 95-0300;


- Quantitive risk assessment EP 95-0352;
- Physical effects modelling EP 95-0314
- HAZID EP 95-0312
- HAZOP EP 95-0313See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## engpro

hello, i am a student doing a design project, could i please get aspen suite to retro_ghost87@hotmail.com

thank you,

----------


## calefon

People, I need DEP's, maily those related to separators design, &#191;can you help me making them available? Thks in advance

----------


## calefon

Hi !!!  I remember my request. Thanks

----------


## gs153

There are two SHELL DEPs 
31.22.05.11 : Gas/liquid separators - Type selection and design rules
31.22.05.12 : Liquid/liquid and gas/liquid/liquid separators  Type selection and design rules

Please give your email ID. I will mail both DEPs.

regards

----------


## mekkisam

Please send me a copy

My e-mail is : mekkisam@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## kanil

Mr  gs153

Please send me on this mail:-kanil009@yahoo.co.in

Thanks

----------


## calefon

Mr gs153

Please send both DEP to cef1914@hotmail.com

Thanks a lot

----------


## gs153

two SHELL DEP are uploaded.

----------


## gs153

two ExxonMobil DP are attached.

----------


## kanil

gs153 
two SHELL DEP are uploaded.  attached Files

    * File Type: pdf 31220512.pdf (1.07 MB, 10 views)
    * File Type: pdf 31220511.pdf (1.19 MB, 5 views) 

The files are damaged pl reupload

Thanks

----------


## lviv

Can any one give me login and password for DEP 25. I've already downloaded,but username and password in this folder is invalid.Thanks so much!

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear,

Please send me shell DEP;My address is 

engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com



ThanskSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## gs153

SHELL DEP V27 is available at given link for download " **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] "

----------


## gs153

SHELL DEP V28 is available for download at "   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   "

----------


## gs153

SHELL DEP V30 is available for download at "     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    "

----------


## prakashmukho

I have shell DEP. 
Do anyone have Pvtsim 19 lic.
or Olga 6.2.

----------


## s@ndy

Which version of DEP is that?

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear 

gs153 
Thanks for the share

----------


## yugangudur

please send me the link
my id: yugan.gudur@gmail.com

thanks...............

----------


## polaris44

DEPv32 (Released Feb 2011):



```
part 1 of 2:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dih5eymiy8s89tk

part 2 of 2:
http://www.mediafire.com/?lc6189aduypcmqh
```

----------


## kanil

Downloaded file but files are not opening

----------


## aragorn

Hi Polaris44
Thanks for sharing.but downloaded files not open.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi Polaris44,

The files are downloaded. But can not open. File format is unknown. Please let us know the file format or the software required to open the files. Appreciate for your immediate responce. Thanks.

----------


## gusgon

Polaeris44:


Thanks for the links, but they do not open. Please uoload again...See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## inzenjer

files all OK. they are zipped by 7-Zip.
Very good job Polaris44

Best regards
Inzenjer

----------


## polaris44

yes. open with 7-zip.

----------


## mrao

please convert in to normal zip file and upload again. other wise please upload software to be loaded for extract the DEP. please thanks in advance.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Inzenjer,
Thks for the info. Will try and get back.

----------


## mani_vec

Hi,

can you provide me the "SHELL DEP"

Thanks in advance

----------


## wdb

Can you please upload on an Alternate website as i am not able to get to the download button on Mediafire or is there any other alternate method to download

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

The files have been zipped by 7z, a new file compression tool. 
Please use freely downloadable "7-Zip File Manager."
It will unzip both the zipped files in a jiffy 
Regards,
Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## f81aa

Hi inzenjer:

Thanks for the tip. When using 7-zip, everything went fine.

Regards

----------


## namasral

Thanks a lot dear friends




> dear all,
> 
> pls find all of things about this thread as follows:
> 
> ===================================
> here are the d e p v 2 5 archives, they dont need password and 
> you dont need be online to use them.
> Only pdfs download -   72.4 mb: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## samrat

dear polaris44,
Your message no 226. Though downloaded zip 7-Z, the downloaded link "http://www.mediafire.com/?dih5eymiy8s89tk" is not getting extracted. The message I am getting is the Format is damaged. Would you kindly re-load again please. Many members are requesting you on this please!!!!
Regards,
samrat
am981991@gmail.com

----------


## Vikman

Dear all,
about DEPv32, Many Thanks to polaris44

1. join DEPv32pdf.7z.001 and DEPv32pdf.7z.002 --> Use HJsplit --> DEPv32pdf.7z
2. Then extract DEPv32pdf.7z --> use win rar or 7-zip

every things are ok. Thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank polaris44 for shared Shell DEP v.32

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## tv-pve

Thanks, but where is "DEPv32pdf.7z.002"? Please upload

----------


## tv-pve

Oops! Sorry.
I've been found this link
Thank you very much, polaris44, you're great

----------


## deepmj

please upload the DEP v32 on ifile, thank you very much

----------


## raj_01

Thank you polaris  for DEP V32

----------


## digdo

I need to.. please send to my email digdo@live.com... thanks you very much..

----------


## motaleby

Dear Engineers
How can I search Dep 32 files?

----------


## MOHAM55

Thank you polaris for DEP V32

----------


## akhilcme

can i have it??

----------


## motaleby

> Dear Engineers
> How can I search Dep 32 files?



It's possible to create an index for a specific folder by dt search engine 7

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

use the se**ri**al : ENGINE7 to install it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sara58sara

Hi
Thanks Polaris 44 for updating this thread with newer versions of Shell Dep.
Please update other threads as well if you have such data base. for example JGC design practice and design procedure manual for defferent departments are highly requested.

regards and have good time

----------


## NVIL

Hi, 
Thank you very much Polaris. I wonder if you have also the latest version of the Exxon Design Practices. In this forum was posted the version v4.0 (2001).

Regards

----------


## nithindsilva4u

can anybody please upload DEP Ver 32...


Please ......as the above links are not working.See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## mahiik

Hi all, 

Can any One Upload Engineering Standards ES of QP Qatar Petroleum.

----------


## firstcybermouse

Hi
thanks very much indeed for the wonderful job you did

----------


## kb_jadhav

I too need Shell DEP, can I get it ?

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Dear All,

Refer to the post of polaris 44 on DEP V32 
ref # 226
It's active link, n i downloaded from it.
thnx polaris 44

----------


## kb_jadhav

I got it. Thank you nithindsilva and polaris 44.

----------


## hebluanlx

dear nithindsilva4u  
when I open the link, the page isnot opened. It is limited ?
my email: reiner.luan@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## willyokere

My Brother, Can you please help with the Shell DEP please. My email is willy.okere@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## edlau77

Can I have it too

----------


## etapexpert

Thank you polaris44 and others who helped me to extract it.

Wonderful doc.

----------


## bravo2

Dear members, can you help me find these docs for the minimum safety distances for above ground LPG bulk storage installation. Thanks

----------


## edzky69

thanks

----------


## bravo2

Hi!...Can you please help  me provide the files? I'm looking for the standard where you can see the minimum safety distances for LPG and Petroleum Tanks to other related buildings and adjacent lots.

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## edzky69

thanks a lot

----------


## xud9999

ThankS for good share, can you share HSE related manual? ex, HEMP, ...ect
anyway thanks again

----------


## wangxr

Thank you so much!!! 
btw, do you by any chance an index for the PDFs? It is hard to tell which is what.

----------


## shfsart

Does any one have SHELL DP 2011 standards?
Please share .
shfsart@email.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## cytech

Hi All,

Please share electrical installation standards in dwg. form

Regards
Cy

----------


## mshakeel44

After you have installed your software.......make it safe

Create ghost image of your windows 7 for free....

step by step:                            **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Irvansyah.Razadin

Dear Friends.

I need standard Shell : DEP 70.51.10.11-Gen FIELD INSPECTION, MAINTENANCE AND REPAIR OF VERTICAL STEEL STORAGE TANKS. 
Please help me.

thanks in advance,

irvan

----------


## Irvansyah.Razadin

Dear Friends.

I need standard Shell : DEP 70.51.10.11-Gen FIELD INSPECTION, MAINTENANCE AND REPAIR OF VERTICAL STEEL STORAGE TANKS. 
Please help me.

my email: irvansyah.razadin@gmail.com

thanks in advance,

irvan

----------


## chemnguyents

> Perform the following steps to make it start:
> 
> 1. Open "Windows Explorer"
> 2. Goto the folder "DEPV25\dyncd"
> 3. Double-click the file "dyncd.exe", which will start the DEP application.
> 4. For username & password, see "password.txt" in folder "\DEPV25"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Polaris44

----------


## uallido

not working..

DEPs Version 25, June 2007
Message (7010)

This application period has expired.
Contact standards@shell.com if you wish to extend the application period.
If you think you received this message incorrectly, please contact us at standards@shell.com.

any workaround to suggest??

----------


## polaris44

DEP v33 (September 2011)



```
part 1 of 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?jzgg92cw563336c
part 2 of 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?53kkrhna05ozknx
part 3 of 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?p7qpoaps9qxisgn
```

----------


## shfsart

Thank you very much polaris44.

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## sambun

Thank Polaris44 !
Downloading !

----------


## f81aa

polaris44, thanks a lot.

Regards

----------


## motaleby

polaris44, thanks a lot.
but with dyna cd or without?

----------


## raj_01

Thank You Very Much

----------


## tv-pve

thank you

----------


## gateaux_boy

polaris44, Thank you so much.

----------


## polaris44

> polaris44, thanks a lot.
> but with dyna cd or without?



off course without dynecd. with dynecd, you need to enter login id & password which would possibly reveal where it came from.
I just want to keep it anonymous.

----------


## xud9999

polaris44, ThankS for your big gift!

----------


## mhenna

Thank you very much polaris44

----------


## taoheart

Thanks alot. It gives me wide view of Eng.

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Thanks Polaris.
Shell has revised many of its Standards from V 32.
A word of caution. I have compared listing of V32 and V 33, few are missing in V 33. 
Also Polaris, can you upload Shell Global Solutions : "Best Practices Guides" and Shell "Project Management Manual."
Thanks Again
Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## etapexpert

Thank you polaris44.
But guys, please make sure you have internet security running at back.
when i tried to download i faced some third party IP address is trying to access my PC.
My security software blocked that IP.
It is not because of polaris but some strangers are trying to steal our personal information.
Be careful.



Thanks again polaris.See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## pizopucela

Dear All
The password and the user for DEP 25 is not valid. Can you send me valid password and user please?
Or can you send me the DEPs for intrumentation and control please
My Email is gallegocalvete@telefonica.net


Many thanks

----------


## losnve

dear friend,
could you send me the dep 31.40.30.36, which is about the polychloroprene riser coatings.
thanks.
my email:zhaoli2@cnooc.com.cn
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have received two friend's email. Gopalji Singh and Siampol Feepakphor, thanks you two, and thanks all kindly people.

----------


## triggerfish

I too have interest in Instrumentation and control. If you get a copy, can you share it with me?
Thanks.

----------


## gs153

Pl. write, precisely which document you are looking for? regards.

----------


## losnve

Can somebody send me a latest copy of dep 31.40.30.30, which is about concrete coating of subsea pipeline. If possible, please sent me the latest SHELL DEP Volume, or give me an available link to download.
Thanks a lot.
My email: zhaoli2@cnooc.com.cn

----------


## vijibask

Can anybody upload the recent version DEP v34 ?

----------


## spk

I need it too

----------


## jumbodumbo

where is it?

----------


## vuhuythinh

I'm a maritime structural engineer. I do need a copy of *"Design of jetty facilities (amendments/supplements to BS 6349-1/2/4) DEP 35.00.10.10-Gen"*

Can anybody help me? My email: vuhuythinh@yahoo.com

Thanks a lot.

----------


## vuhuythinh

Noone have it???  :Frown:

----------


## f81aa

Hi vuhuythinh:

I am sharing my copy of 35001010 (February 2007), Design of jetty facilities (amendments/supplements to BS 6349-1/2/4

The download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## vuhuythinh

@ f81aa: Thank so much!

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## shfsart

Please someone share SHELL DEP standards Up to 2012-05.
Many Thanks in advance.

----------


## saraswatapalit

PLEASE HELP BY SHARING ELECTRICAL DOCUMENT. YOU MAY SEND THE LINK AT saraswatapalit@yahoo.com. ADVANCE THANKS IN ANTICIPATION
BEST REGARD
SARASWATA

----------


## poomins

Try post on engserve.net, they will provide you the link for latest version DEPv32

----------


## polaris44

*DEP v34 (Release February 2012)*

Updated Links (25-June-2012):



```
part1of3: http://www.mediafire.com/?t9f4ab4ot2ra7ts
part2of3: http://www.mediafire.com/?cqp7pf7p5ncqjc8
part3of3: http://www.mediafire.com/?vqi0r9yfw4ont5p
```


Mirror (ifile.it) (added 26-June-2012):



```
part1of3: http://ifile.it/sc3ex0d
part2of3: http://ifile.it/c5jdpfa
part3of3: http://ifile.it/muinr1q
```


Note: Files are interchangeable

----------


## techindia2010

with id and passward? or only pdf?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## shfsart

Thanks polaris44 for great sharing.
Regards.

----------


## raj_01

Dear Polaris
I have downloaded the files but how do I extract the files from these.

Thanks

----------


## raj_01

Dear Polaris
Thank you very much for V34.

----------


## polaris44

Use 7zip to extract

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mhenna

Great sharing , thanks a lot polaris44 !

----------


## xud9999

Dear Polaris44,

Thanks for your kindly sharing.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank Polaris44 for DEP34.

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## maxky

Dear Polaris44,
I cannot extract file by using 7-zip. please advice me
Thank you very muck

----------


## Vikman

> Dear Polaris44,
> I cannot extract file by using 7-zip. please advice me
> Thank you very muck



You have to joint 3 files .001, .002, .003 by hjsplit. It's free software.
after that, you can extract file by 7-zip or winrar

----------


## jumbodumbo

Hi Polaris44Thanks for the great postI Appreciate it very much and thank you.Some files in the archive are corrupt. For example spec 31.22.0511 and 31.22.05.12 appear to be corrupt. Have'nt checked other files.
Request please upload fresh archives.

----------


## isaac rastgar

hi dear
i need too
best regard
isaac rastgar
rastgar_isaak@yahoo.com

----------


## polaris44

> Hi Polaris44Thanks for the great postI Appreciate it very much and thank you.Some files in the archive are corrupt. For example spec 31.22.0511 and 31.22.05.12 appear to be corrupt. Have'nt checked other files.
> Request please upload fresh archives.



Link updated in Post #307 to address the above issues.

----------


## deepmj

dear polaris44

I can not access mediafire.com, could you upload on ifile.it.
thanks

----------


## polaris44

> dear polaris44
> 
> I can not access mediafire.com, could you upload on ifile.it.
> thanks



See post #307

----------


## polaris44

> dear polaris44
> 
> I can not access mediafire.com, could you upload on ifile.it.
> thanks



See post #307

----------


## deepmj

dear polaris44, I download the files, thank you for your kindness.

----------


## esganfia

Tks polaris44!

----------


## etapexpert

Polaris,
Additional thanks for the excel.
I can filter only my related stuff whenever i start search.

----------


## kaliwaal

Dear Polaris44,
Thanks a lot for sharing extremely useful materials. 


RegardsSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## SammyRod

Dear Polaris44

Do you think you can post Shell DEP 25 again please?

Thank a lot

----------


## purav

Thank you so much sir for such amazing post!!

----------


## purav

Dear SammyRod  check out page.26 for DEPv34,its new post!!!

----------


## SammyRod

Purav:

Yes, you are right, but from time to time Shell delete some DEP's and I would like to know which ones were deletes or updated, that's the reason of my request.

Hopefully Polaris 44 or somebody else can post that version of DEP's.

Any way, thank you for your comments.

----------


## emanc

That is why you have the index files included in every DEP release. For the technical specifications you have the Global Technical Standards Index (00000505.pdf) that indicates what standards were added, deleted or modified. A similar index for Drawing Standards (00000606.pdf) gives you the same info. Having the latest DEP version is still the best.

----------


## polaris44

> Purav:
> 
> Yes, you are right, but from time to time Shell delete some DEP's and I would like to know which ones were deletes or updated, that's the reason of my request.
> 
> Hopefully Polaris 44 or somebody else can post that version of DEP's.
> 
> Any way, thank you for your comments.



What's New in DEPv34



```
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?nuh5i7572shnbsd
```


mirror



```
http://filecloud.io/sc9whvjm
```

----------


## cvz240159

Thank polaris 44 for DEPv34 . Excellent .

----------


## georgecis

Hi all,

Any chance to find the SHELL "Standard Drawings" in .dwg (ACad) format?

Thank you very much in advance!

Best regards,
georgecis

----------


## polaris44

> Hi all,
> 
> Any chance to find the SHELL "Standard Drawings" in .dwg (ACad) format?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Best regards,
> georgecis



This:



```
http://www.mediafire.com/?o3fyu5z49gufqte
```

----------


## georgecis

Great help! Thank you very much!

----------


## edzky69

thanks

----------


## mathijn75

sorry

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## qwer12

Dear  polaris44

Thank you so much for your sharing DEP file. I cannot download part 3 of 3 DEP files. Please check whether it is available. Thank you in advance.

----------


## sadsnd

Dear polaris44,

I get following error from mediafire,

"The file you attempted to download is an archive that is part of a set of archives. MediaFire does not support unlimited downloads of split archives and the limit for this file has been reached. MediaFire understands the need for users to transfer very large or split archives, up to 10GB per file, and we offer this service starting at $1.50 per month.

We have informed the owner that sharing of this file has been limited and how they can resolve this issue.

Still have questions or do you think we've made an mistake? Check our knowledge base for more information or contact us about it."

Please fix this.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## aytihda

please sent me aytihda@yahoo.com

----------


## RuslanKhadaenev

Dear All,

same problem for me with mediafire (the file on filecloud.io is dead). Could someone be so kind as to reupload the DEPv3 ?
Thanks in advance.

Rus

----------


## Lord Dark

can someone re-upload DEP v34 please

----------


## kalereang

Thanks polaris44.. you re the best person in the world  :Big Grin:

----------


## jacksp

Please, re-upload DEP v34, thanks in advance...

----------


## mouss

can youn please reupload the lates version of DEP ?
by the way what is the latest version of DEP ?
Thanks
Mouss

----------


## corrosionvt

Can someone share again dep v34 please ?

----------


## mouss

anybody can help with latest realse of DEP 
THanks

----------


## corrosionvt

I think the latest is version 35

----------


## mouss

anyone can upload DEPs V35 ?


ThanksSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## shfsart

I need the latest version of DEP.
Any body may upload that?
Many thanks.

----------


## sakeed

thanx...

----------


## engineer4207

All the Gold members are requested for the upload please.

Bundles of thanks

----------


## orbawy

> *DEP v34 (Release February 2012)*
> 
> Updated Links (25-June-2012):
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> part1of3: http://www.mediafire.com/?t9f4ab4ot2ra7ts
> part2of3: http://www.mediafire.com/?cqp7pf7p5ncqjc8
> ...



please re-upload again

----------


## Vikman

DEP v34 (Release February 2012) - reupload




```
http://www.mediafire.com/?32zdlr32df5ale1
http://www.mediafire.com/?lya7b7lukl6der3
```

----------


## orbawy

> DEP v34 (Release February 2012) - reupload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.mediafire.com/?32zdlr32df5ale1
> http://www.mediafire.com/?lya7b7lukl6der3
> ```




Dear Vikman,
the links are invalid. Please upload on others links. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Vikman

way, all links are still ok

----------


## Chinmoy

Please upload it to another hosting site. mediafire is asking for professional or business service.

----------


## Vikman

Ok, I can make mirror link in rapidshare.com



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/416086876/DEPv34files.7z
```


only 1 link

----------


## orbawy

The same problem with rapidshare. Please upload on 4shared.com

----------


## Chinmoy

Thank you very much vikram for such prompt reply. But link appeared to be not working.

----------


## Vikman

I don't know what wrong with my link. All links are still available in host.
Try to copy and paste to your browser this link...





```
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|443p1|416086876|DEPv34files.7z|217626|0|0
```


See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## georgecis

> I don't know what wrong with my link. All links are still available in host.
> Try to copy and paste to your browser this link...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> https://rapidshare.com/#!download|443p1|416086876|DEPv34files.7z|217626|0|0
> ```



It says "Download not available
The Public Traffic of the file's owner is exhausted."

This is because Rapidshare have set limitations on the amount of Gb downloaded / day from one account's files, I think that it's ~30Gb/day*account. But there is a solution, at least they say that, I haven't tried it, they say try to download the next day when the meter resets at 0.
Something similar is on Mediafire I think, they also don't allow splitted archives, password protected archives etc., I don't know about 4shared or other similar sites, but all are trying to "gentle push" their free users to acquire payed accounts...  :Smile: 

So my solution is to try the next day on the Rapidshare link, it should work.

Regards

----------


## Vikman

Thanks georgecis for your information. I don't know quota or limit for uploading. 
All my accounts are free user.
I try to make mirror links in 4shared.com. I hope it's ok.




```
http://www.4shared.com/rar/AGzDJSty/DEPv34filespart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/YGtHSRKk/DEPv34filespart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/p6egZ2D8/DEPv34filespart3.html
```


3 parts completed. Try it  :Smile:

----------


## georgecis

Thank you for the time and effort taken in order to share these very useful documents with us!  :Encouragement: 

Best regards

----------


## jituparekh

Thanks! both rapidshare and 4shared links are working......

----------


## mavericklf1

Thanks for share

----------


## virgoengr

Thanks for the great contribution

----------


## mouss

Guys ,
Can somebody share SGS ''Process guides''?
Also what is the latest version of DEP ? I have V34.

----------


## raj_01

Please upload shell DEP V36. Thanks in advance.

----------


## yangpeixian

thank you very much.

----------


## ASG

thank you

----------


## edzky69

thanks

----------


## khalid655

thanks

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## Leahcim Onetnec

Thank you!

----------


## srsank

Dear,
I need DEP, please help me,

----------


## metaltribe

Have you try to click the download link on the page before?





> Dear,
> I need DEP, please help me,

----------


## jumbodumbo

Request please post links for Shell DEP 3.5

----------


## SVDHEERAJ

can any one upload the Shell DEP v35 docs . . . thanks in advance .. Dheeraj

----------


## ehtisham

which DEP you require??

----------


## jumbodumbo

Dear Ehtisham Sir
How about posting the complete Shell DEP 3.5

----------


## khalid655

> Dear Ehtisham Sir
> How about posting the complete Shell DEP 3.5



Please share thanks in advance

----------


## cvz240159

Dear Sirs, 

The SHELL DEP V34 are here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
the links are active.

----------


## namasral

Thnaks very much sir




> *dep v34 (release february 2012)*
> 
> updated links (25-june-2012):
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> part1of3: Http://www.mediafire.com/?t9f4ab4ot2ra7ts
> part2of3: Http://www.mediafire.com/?cqp7pf7p5ncqjc8
> ...

----------


## khalid655

> Thnaks very much sir



part1of3: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
part2of3: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
part3of3: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ehtisham

DEP 36 is latest now!! and I wont be able to post the entire DEP here....Size would be huge I think

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## khalid655

please share or send to email or share mediafire or 4shared.com

thanks in advance

----------


## khalid655

please share or send to email or share mediafire or 4shared.com

thanks in advance

----------


## ehtisham

find attached

34.51.01.31-Vertical steel storage tanks - Selection design and construction (amendments/supplements to EN14015)
34.51.01.32-Full containment refrigerated LNG tanks
34.51.01.33-Aboveground vertical storage tanks (amendments/supplements to API Standard 650)

----------


## kanil

- -   -

----------


## kanil

> DEP 36 is latest now!! and I wont be able to post the entire DEP here....Size would be huge I think



Pl Share in DropBox which will be easy & fast

Thanks

----------


## empire

Can you please share Shell Process Guide if available.
Thank you!

----------


## empire

Can you please share Shell Process Guide if available?
Thank you!

----------


## tv-pve

I'm looking for SHELL DEP 80800015, maybe it's new in SHELL DEP ver 36. If someone have it, please upload on 4shared, mediafire or dropbox
Thank you!

----------


## tv-pve

I'm looking for SHELL DEP 80800015, maybe it's new in SHELL DEP ver 36. If someone have it, please upload on 4shared, mediafire or dropbox
Thank you!

----------


## ehtisham

> I'm looking for SHELL DEP 80800015, maybe it's new in SHELL DEP ver 36. If someone have it, please upload on 4shared, mediafire or dropbox
> Thank you!



i could nt find this DEP in V36, whats the name of this doc

----------


## kanil

Pl share DEP V 36

----------


## rahulalase

I'm looking for DEP 31.40.70.30-Gen & DEP 31.36.10.30-Gen. Please share.

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## ehtisham

DEP 31.36.10.30-Gen.

DEP 31.40.70.30-Gen.

----------


## kanil

Pl share complete DEP V 36

thanks

----------


## xud9999

Please Shared the DEP V36, thanks

----------


## losvre

I think there is someone we could get Olga from.

I have a look and post back at a later point.

----------


## xud9999

Thank for reply
We are waiting for someone shared.

----------


## dsp151

Hi, My Dear Friends, I Need the Below Documents, Anybody Have it? Can You Share for me?
EP 2005-0300
Shell Standards
Hazard & Effects Management Process (HEMP)- General Requirements

----------


## azimi

Please Shared the complete DEP V36

----------


## khalid655

please share complete 36

----------


## ehtisham

Drawings
S 51 Storage Tanks, Spheres and Accesories
From 51.029 Wind girders for open top tanks
51.280-003 Reference pints of survey vertical storage tanks (bottom)

as requested by JOEBOULDER **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]J

----------


## ahkong

Hello,

Plse share 32.80.10.50 (SIS - recommended maintenance practices) if you have this.

Many thanks
Ahkong

----------


## zeshkhan

Please share shell dep standards

----------


## xud9999

RMP 32.80.10.50-Gen. The operation, testing and maintenance of instrumented protective functions (IPF).
DEP 62.10.08.11-Gen. Inspection and functional testing of instruments.


so the DEP 32.80.10.50 already deletSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## xud9999

RMP 32.80.10.50-Gen. The operation, testing and maintenance of instrumented protective functions (IPF).
DEP 62.10.08.11-Gen. Inspection and functional testing of instruments.
so the DEP 32.80.10.50 already delet

----------


## bctian

Thanks

----------


## ehtisham

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


INSPECTION AND FUNCTIONAL TESTING OF INSTRUMENTS-DEP 62.10.08.11-Gen

----------


## xud9999

ehtisham,
Thanks for your shared.
would you please share the whole DEP of 2013 verision.

----------


## ahkong

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 
> INSPECTION AND FUNCTIONAL TESTING OF INSTRUMENTS-DEP 62.10.08.11-Gen



Ehtisham,

Thank you for sharing.
Much appreciated

----------


## hamid1469

please share complete 36

----------


## ehtisham

NOW DEP V 37 is latest

----------


## kanil

What is use without sharing

thanks

----------


## kanil

What is use without sharing

thanks

----------


## fordfield

thankjs

----------


## khalid655

where is link???????????????????????????//

----------


## ehtisham

Below is the list of Instrument files:

32.10.03.10
32.24.20.44
32.29.20.10
32.30.20.11
32.30.20.13
32.30.20.14
32.30.20.15
32.30.20.16
32.30.20.17
32.31.00.32
32.31.00.34
32.31.09.31
32.31.50.10
32.31.50.13
32.31.56.30
32.32.00.11
32.32.00.12
32.32.00.13
32.36.01.17
32.37.10.11
32.37.20.10
32.45.10.10


32.71.00.10
32.71.00.11
32.71.00.12
32.71.00.13
32.71.00.14
32.71.00.16
32.71.00.30
32.71.00.31
32.80.10.10
32.80.10.14See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## ehtisham

Below is the list of Instrument files:

32.10.03.10
32.24.20.44
32.29.20.10
32.30.20.11
32.30.20.13
32.30.20.14
32.30.20.15
32.30.20.16
32.30.20.17
32.31.00.32
32.31.00.34
32.31.09.31
32.31.50.10
32.31.50.13
32.31.56.30
32.32.00.11
32.32.00.12
32.32.00.13
32.36.01.17
32.37.10.11
32.37.20.10
32.45.10.10
32.71.00.10
32.71.00.11
32.71.00.12
32.71.00.13
32.71.00.14
32.71.00.16
32.71.00.30
32.71.00.31
32.80.10.10
32.80.10.14

----------


## ehtisham

Below is the list of Instrument files:

32.10.03.10
32.24.20.44
32.29.20.10
32.30.20.11
32.30.20.13
32.30.20.14
32.30.20.15
32.30.20.16
32.30.20.17
32.31.00.32
32.31.00.34
32.31.09.31
32.31.50.10
32.31.50.13
32.31.56.30
32.32.00.11
32.32.00.12
32.32.00.13
32.36.01.17
32.37.10.11
32.37.20.10
32.45.10.10
32.71.00.10
32.71.00.11
32.71.00.12
32.71.00.13
32.71.00.14
32.71.00.16
32.71.00.30
32.71.00.31
32.80.10.10
32.80.10.14

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

I can't find DEP 32.30.20.11 , also some files in zip files were duplicated, please re check the attached files.

----------


## aidini

Thank you very much Ehtisham for sharing the files. :Congratulatory:

----------


## mavilla10

Thank for the information!!!

----------


## ehtisham

> I can't find DEP 32.30.20.11 , also some files in zip files were duplicated, please re check the attached files.



check part 10

----------


## ehtisham

> I can't find DEP 32.30.20.11 , also some files in zip files were duplicated, please re check the attached files.



check part 10

----------


## s@ndy

Dear Ehtisham, if space is an issue, let me know and I can set up a folder on dropbox or similar where you can post V37 for everyone to share.

Thanks,

----------


## s@ndy

Dear Ehtisham, if space is an issue, let me know and I can set up a folder on dropbox or similar where you can post V37 for everyone to share.

Thanks,

----------


## cytech

Dear All
Asalam Alaikum Please share SHELL DEP Version33
Regards
Cy

----------


## kanil

Dear Ehtisham, Pl Share Latest DEP 36 or 37 & latest MESC complete set

thanks

----------


## kanil

Dear Ehtisham, Pl Share Latest DEP 36 or 37 & latest MESC complete set



thanksSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## hamid1469

dear my brother
please share

----------


## khalid655

please share Dear Ehtisham, thanks in advance

----------


## endorphin

Please upload and share Shell DEBv37. Thanks!!!!!

----------


## Angelkindly

Please share DEP lastest version

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Please share DEP last version.

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi,

Can anyone upload the latest version of DEPs & latest MESC complete set?

Many thanks in advance

 :Cool:

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi,

Can anyone upload the latest version of DEPs & latest MESC complete set?

Many thanks in advance

 :Cool:

----------


## Ikan Bilis

Dear ahkon

DEP 62.10.08.11

Could you share the 2013 version with me pls

Thnx

----------


## azimi

Would you please to share the latest revision of Shell Dep.

----------


## Ikan Bilis

Hi

I asked people a few weeks ago but nothing was shared with me, so if you get anything then pls share with me!

Regards

----------


## Ikan Bilis

Hi

I asked people a few weeks ago but nothing was shared with me, so if you get anything then pls share with me!

Regards

----------


## ganesh.kudale07

> find attached
> 
> 34.51.01.31-Vertical steel storage tanks - Selection design and construction (amendments/supplements to EN14015)
> 34.51.01.32-Full containment refrigerated LNG tanks
> 
> 
> 34.51.01.33-Aboveground vertical storage tanks (amendments/supplements to API Standard 650)



thanks bro for above standardsSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## kanil

-                      -

----------


## kanil

-                        -

----------


## kanil

pl share DEPs & latest MESC complete set?

thanks in advance

----------


## synthesis123

none of the rapidshare links working. kindly please upload again. thanks.

----------


## mani_vec

Thanks a lot

----------


## miroku79

Please share Shell DEP v37.
Thanks a lot in any case.

----------


## mohanad64

Dear friend I have been trying to find the SHELL DEP to download it but I can't find it, can you please help? thanks

----------


## legoro

Dear friends,
I'm searching for the last version of DEP 37.81.20.31-Gen "Galvanic anodes for Marine Structures and Pipelines-Specification and Qualification-Modifications to ISO 15589-2".
Could anyone help me?

Regards

----------


## legoro

Dear friends,
I'm searching for the last version of DEP 37.81.20.31-Gen "Galvanic anodes for Marine Structures and Pipelines-Specification and Qualification-Modifications to ISO 15589-2".
Could anyone help me?

Regards

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please send new links to ibrahimabdunnazr@yahoo.com
I will share then to others.

----------


## Ibrahim23

Shukran

----------


## khalid655

please share latest version of shell DEP

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## fkboulos

> Please send new links to ibrahimabdunnazr@yahoo.com
> I will share then to others.



Ibrahim, I urgently looking for shell DEP as well, If you can please send them to me. I hope they are the new version of 32.
my email: fkboulos@yahoo.com 

Many thanks...

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot

----------


## gs153

can someone upload Maintenance Practices

----------


## sameerahmed

Please share with us

----------


## Dirk Horst

PLease can you indicate in which part of the zipped files I can find Shell DEP 32.31.50.10  ?
Thank you very much,

Dirk Horst

----------


## ehtisham

> PLease can you indicate in which part of the zipped files I can find Shell DEP 32.31.50.10  ?
> Thank you very much,
> 
> Dirk Horst



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdalla13

thank you

----------


## potatoteddy

please share the latest revision if possible

----------


## dmahaveer

Hi,

Please send the latest version of SHELL DEP to my gmail "dmahaveer1980@gmail.com". Thank you very much.

----------


## kanil

Hi,

Please share the latest version of SHELL DEP

Thanks

----------


## Che_engineer

> Thanks georgecis for your information. I don't know quota or limit for uploading. 
> All my accounts are free user.
> I try to make mirror links in 4shared.com. I hope it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/AGzDJSty/DEPv34filespart1.html
> ...



Thank you for sharing this useful documents..  :Smile:

----------


## shm8324

Can anybody share Shell DEP Informatives. Its published from Version 32 onward. I am specifically looking for Informative for DEP 31.20.20.31 - INTERNALS FOR COLUMNS.


Please share.See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## sambun

> Can anybody share Shell DEP Informatives. Its published from Version 32 onward. I am specifically looking for Informative for DEP 31.20.20.31 - INTERNALS FOR COLUMNS.
> Please share.



Is it you need ?

----------


## shm8324

Thanks... but its DEP Specification.... 
DEP-Informatives provide the main rationale for certain requirements and recommendations in the companion DEP-specification with the same number.
Its of same document number as of DEP Specification but in Title page its written as DEP Informative.
It contains detailed explanation of each clause of DEP specification... That's why its called as Informative.

----------


## skaguswns2

Thank you very much.

----------


## IGORIAN

Can anybody share here Design of multiple-pipe slug cathers DEP 31.40.10.12 - 1998?

----------


## celsofortoul

> Can anybody share here Design of multiple-pipe slug cathers DEP 31.40.10.12 - 1998?



Hello!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## c4275313

Can you share latest DEP standards please?

----------


## shm8324

Please share Shell DEP 34.51.11.30 Mounded horizontal cylindrical vessels for pressurised storage of LPG at ambient temperatures (endorsement of EEMUA publication No. 190)

----------


## shm8324

if anybody have account on doc88 can u please download the same from below link and share here in this forum...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mechen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Password：v8jg

----------


## heartsoar

啊哦，*来晚了，分享的文件已经被  *除了，下次要早点哟。

----------


## endorphin

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> Password：v8jg



Can you please upload again and what version of Shell Dep is it?

----------


## endorphin

Does any one have a newer version then the Shell Dep v3.4. Please share if you have. Thanks
Here is V3.4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## kyolyuna

Does any one have below files
1.	MESC SPE 74/001 MESC Ver 13E
2.	MESC SPE 74/002 MESC Ver 13E
3.	MESC SPE 74/004 MESC Ver 13E
4.	MESC SPE 74/038 MESC Ver 13E
5.	MESC SPE 74/039 MESC Ver 13E
6.	DEP 39.01.10.12-Gen. (DEM1) Feb 2015 
7.	DEP 39.01.10.11-Gen. Feb 2015 
8.	MESC SPE 76/204 MESC Ver 13E 
9.	MESC SPE 76/201 MESC Ver 13E 
10.	MESC SPE 76/110 MESC Ver 13E 
11.	MESC SPE 76/008 MESC Ver 13E 
12.	MESC SPE 76/200 MESC Ver 13E

----------


## hirsch

> Does any one have a newer version then the Shell Dep v3.4. Please share if you have. Thanks
> Here is V3.4
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hi* did you find a later version? I would be really grateful if you can share. Thanks!

----------


## eivan

Dears* 
Would you please provide me 
Dep 32.01.23.17-Gen.

Tanx

----------


## endorphin

> Hi* did you find a later version? I would be really grateful if you can share. Thanks!



Good morning. I have not found a newer version. Still hope some1 can help us out.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Hello people* I am trying to get Shell's completion and precommissioning forms* known here as ITR; anyone have them? could share?

----------


## igos

Hi everyone* could someone share the following: 

SP:  
1.	SP-2161* 
2.	SP-2041; 
3.	SP-2069;
4.	SP-1246;
5.	SP-1173;
6.	SP-1275

DEP:
1.	DEP 30.10.02.11-Gen; 
2.	DEP 30.10.02.31-Gen; 
3.	DEP 39.01.10.12-Gen; 
4.	DEP 30.10.02.16; 
5.	DEP 31.22.00.31; 
6.	DEP 31.22.05.11; 
7.	DEP-34.00.01.30 Gen; 
8.	DEP31.10.00.10-Gen; 
9.	DEP-30.10.60.31-Gen

Thanl you in advance.

----------


## jainrakeshj

Can  u provide Shell DEP 32.80.10.10

Regards*

Rakesh

----------


## bkpaul

Get it here 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bkpaul

> Dears* 
> Would you please provide me 
> Dep 32.01.23.17-Gen.
> 
> Tanx



Get it here 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## omsmk

Please share Shell DEP 31.40.30.31 latest edition

----------


## kanil

Pl share latest DEP & MESC

Thanks in advance

----------


## bkpaul

> Please share Shell DEP 31.40.30.31 latest edition



Get it here..


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## cheelek

Thank you.

----------


## ghostforever

Please Shell EP-95 0352 (QRA)

diego.andresot@gmail.com

thx

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Can anyone share me DEP V.40 full version. Will appreciate for your great help.
Thanks in advance.
Regards

----------


## budakfarid

Does anyone can share DEP V39 complete files? Thanks in advanced

----------


## Mikepehli

can any body up load the latest Shell DEP version?
Thanks in advance

----------


## tdl522

Can anyone share me DEP V.40 full version. 
Thanks in advance.
Regards

----------


## npsrinivasarao

I can share MESC if anybody want, just share me the MESC numbers that you want.

----------


## omsmk

Please share DEP 31.40.30.32 Latest revision

----------


## deshpandep33

please repost

----------


## Monstrr

> Please share DEP 31.40.30.32 Latest revision



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

I need this practice if any body willing to share????

----------


## titim

essalam ou alikom, how can i get the [I]shell design and engineering practice

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## Gitta

Hello good people,

Please share the latest shell DEP.

Thanks.

Gitta

----------


## s@ndy

Hello all;

May I request someone to share DEP 32.30.20.12.

Many thanks

----------


## ECH1

Dear colleagues,
I'm looking for DEP 70.10.90.11 or later.
Anyone could share?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## markdbell

Here you go.

----------


## ECH1

Thanks markdbell.

----------


## visitor1989

Hi

How can i figure out if shell DEPs in my hands are v37? is there any correspondence between version vs year? Does somebody has a list of full set of DEP v37? Thanks!

----------


## s@ndy

> Hi
> 
> How can i figure out if shell DEPs in my hands are v37? is there any correspondence between version vs year? Does somebody has a list of full set of DEP v37? Thanks!



Here is the list for V34, which is from 2012. Similarly V37 should be from 2015 or so**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## endorphin

> Hi
> 
> How can i figure out if shell DEPs in my hands are v37? is there any correspondence between version vs year? Does somebody has a list of full set of DEP v37? Thanks!



What year is dated?

----------


## normalboyy

Thank

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

can any one share complete SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

Thanks in advance

----------


## deshpandep33

please share new version of the same.

----------


## deshpandep33

Please post updated version of Shell DEP

See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## grohit

Can anyone share me DEP V.42 full version. Will appreciate for your great help.
Thanks in advance.
Regards

----------


## Faraz Khan

Please share. 

Regards, 

Faraz Khan

----------


## os12

Pls!

----------


## antoniomendez03

Please anyone who have DEP v.42

kind regards

----------


## tdl522

Please anyone who have DEP v.42

kind regards

----------


## alain1980

hello, please 4shared links

thank you

----------


## karimhz

Hi all, 

It would be highly appreciated if anybody can send me a  DEP V.42 full version, particularly in scheduling or planning section. Thank you in advanced.

Yours faithfully,

----------


## PMNASIM

Hi can u please provide Shell standard RMP 32.80.10.50-Gen (Feb 2011)

----------


## noreasst

thank you very much. its so good.

----------


## s@ndy

Did anyone share DEP V42?

----------


## ndoute

Hi All,

I am asking for the link shell design and engineering practice

----------


## dinhvanduc06

Dear all,



Please share DEP 31.40.00.11 Gen Standard.

Thanks all!See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## s@ndy

Can someone please share DEP 00.00.07.75-Gen. Design Class Table for Electrical?

Many thanks,

----------


## ven.mumbai@gmail.com

Looks like  32.37.20.10 is also missing

----------


## prabhu0487

Please anyone share DEP v.42

----------


## Arseny

> Below is the list of Instrument files:
> 
> 32.10.03.10
> 32.24.20.44
> 32.29.20.10
> 32.30.20.11
> 32.30.20.13
> 32.30.20.14
> 32.30.20.15
> ...



Attached Link is not working?

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much for sharing.... appreciated !!!

----------


## Prandtl888

Anyone with access to DEPs who could share the following:
DEP 30.06.10.16-GEN Pressurised bulk storage installations for LPG depots and filling plants.
DEP 30.06.10.30-GEN LPG installation at retail sites.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

I need it too.

----------


## mekkisam

Hi,
Please reupload !

----------


## noonot126

Hi guys,

Anyone, please help share the document Shell DEP 63.10.08.91 that is requisition form in excel file type.

Thank you.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone, please help share the document Shell DEP 63.10.08.91 that is requisition form in excel file type.
> 
> Thank you.



Try this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ayub

Hi Prandtl888, Did you manage to get them. If yes can you share?

----------


## joseaguilar

Hi,


Please reupload !See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## jbertoni

Hi, Sir
Can you send me the Shell DEP, please?
My contact is bertonijairo@gmail.com

----------


## barrerav

Hi All,

Anyone have DEP 01.00.09.10.Gen

Thanks

----------


## xud9999

u can try this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mikepehli

It would be appreciated if you up load the complete engineering package. Tks in advance

----------


## xud9999

you can find others in the same folder, or Up one level  folder.

----------


## xud9999

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mikepehli

SHELL Design Engineering Practice DEPV41 

It would be appreciated if you up load the DEPV 41

Note that some of the files are corrupted i.e. at the Etc

----------


## os12

xud9999
Thanks a lot!

----------


## esganfia

> you can find others in the same folder, or Up one level  folder.



Thanks for the Dep v41 2017

----------


## gateaux_boy

xud9999
Thank a lot bro.

----------


## Mikepehli

DEPV 41 From where did you get the Shell full V 41 package? I would be appreciated to provide the link

----------


## Cartrolles

Hi, canou send a link with the latest ones please



Thanks for sharingSee More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## barrerav

Thanky very much..!

----------


## barrerav

> u can try this link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much..!

----------


## micaziv

Thank you xud9999 for your contribution to community!

----------


## mech19

Hi xud9999 The link does not working. Could you please upload latest version DEP.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## xud9999

I check this link still working now.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pjulio

Thank you xud9999

----------


## ccpjeff

Thank you xud9999

----------


## tt_mashimaro

Please share
1.DEP 31.38.01.24-Gen.-2019
2.DEP 31.38.01.26-Gen.-2019
3.DEP 31.38.01.24-Gen.-2019

----------


## jykim89

Thank you xud9999 for your sharing!
Does anybody have V42 though?  :Frown:

----------


## mamughal

Please share 
DEP 30-48-00-31 Gen. 2019

----------


## girlycaptain

Thank you!

----------


## douer2019007

> I check this link still working now.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear xud9999, could you please share the SHELL DEP on MediaFire or on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4shared is not accessible in my area. Thank you very much.See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## zubair267

> Dear xud9999, could you please share the SHELL DEP on MediaFire or on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4shared is not accessible in my area. Thank you very much.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thank you zubair267!

----------


## douer2019007

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Superb, zubair267! Thank you very much.

----------


## padua

Very much thanks, much appreciated.

----------


## normalboyy

My friends,please share Shell DEP  latest edition,Thanks!

----------


## Bracus

Thank you, zubair267.

----------


## revish

Guys can u reshare the DEP standards Now the link is not active.

Thanks

----------


## eduardix

Thank you @zubair267!

----------


## shoe

Hey guys, thank you so much for your effort. Does someone have Shell DEPs updated at V43? These would help me a lot!

Regards

----------


## kerkneus

Thank you zubair267!

----------


## Delft2009

> Below is the list of Instrument files:
> 
> 32.10.03.10
> 32.24.20.44
> 32.29.20.10
> 32.30.20.11
> 32.30.20.13
> 32.30.20.14
> 32.30.20.15
> ...



Hi ehtisham, 

First nice to meet you in this forum. 

I am searching DEPs, and end up with this page which is very useful. 

However, the link with ziped files cannot be opened (when clicked, it shows a black empty page). Could you please share these ZIP file with me? 

thank you very much! 

Regards,
Sun

----------


## aref_tmu

Hi everybody,
I got the DEP v.41 but some essential specifications are missing in package. For example DEP 31.29.47.32. Any suggestion where to find new version or the required spec?


Regards,See More: SHELL DEP (Design and Engineering Practice)

----------


## f81aa

> Hi everybody,
> I got the DEP v.41 but some essential specifications are missing in package. For example DEP 31.29.47.32. Any suggestion where to find new version or the required spec?
> Regards,



Hi aref_tmu:

Please share what you have on DEP v.41

Regards

----------


## MH MN

Thank you very much

----------


## john0121

Thank you very very much! This is quite useful for me. 
By the way, I find the standard drawing package link is dead. Could you please check and reload it? Thank ypu again for sharing!

----------


## Andy Li

> Hi aref_tmu:
> 
> Please share what you have on DEP v.41
> 
> Regards



Hi aref_tmu:
Could you mind share what you have on DEP v.41,my email is :lhs202201@163.com

Regards

----------


## Andy Li

Thank you very much.
It's very kind of you

----------

